# Browning soft coral?



## jburt1979 (Mar 4, 2012)

So I bought this blue tree or finger leather coral frag (not sure which it is as the moment I'm told at the LFS I seem to forget) on Saturday. Today is Wednesday and now it doubled to tripled in height and it's polyps or whatever they are have turned brown. please see the pics.
Ammonia and Nitrites 0, Nitrate between 10-20ppm, KH 300ppm, Ph 8.2, Phosphates 2ppm, Calcium 450.
36" T5s 10K, 420 actinic 21w each, 24" T8 50/50 17w, 18" actinic 420 15w.
30g with 800gph circulating pump (just added).

I think there's enough water flow.. The electric green one (same as the blue) I bought on the same day is nice and green, very little brown. My other softies (mushrooms, zoos and star polyps) are doing just fine.

Any ideas what it could be? I know my water isn't perfect but not too bad i don't think. I do a 5g (16%) natural seawater change every 2 weeks.

1st bought:


Now:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it. Thats all perfectly normal. He's opeing up, and extending his polyps. Thats actually a good sign.


----------

